# Le trio Photoshop/Illustrator/Indesign sur Ipad Air 2020



## Diaoulic (30 Octobre 2020)

Bonjour,

je souhaites savoir si il y a moyen de travailler sur ces soft en appoint sur un Ipad Air 2020

D'avance merci pour vos retours


----------



## Gwen (30 Octobre 2020)

Oui, c’est même fait pour. Ensuite il y a pas mal de limitations par rapport à la version sur ordinateur.


----------



## Diaoulic (30 Octobre 2020)

ok gwen merci
je ne me sers que des fonctions basiques sur photoshop, j'ai en fait mal tourné ma question qui était plus de savoir si le Air suffisait techniquement par rapport au pro pour bosser sans trop galérer


----------



## Collinot (8 Février 2021)

Diaoulic a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> je souhaites savoir si il y a moyen de travailler sur ces soft en appoint sur un Ipad Air 2020
> 
> D'avance merci pour vos retours


Bonsoir, 
Avez vous trouvé une réponse à cette question ? Il semblerait que ce soit possible uniquement avec l’iPad pro.


----------



## Silverscreen (30 Avril 2021)

Je sais pas si la question est toujours d'actualité mais comme les nouveaux iPads Pro à puce M1 sont commercialisés aujourd'hui, et qu'il pourrait y avoir une confusion du fait qu'ils partagent le même CPU que les Macs Apple Silicon, j'en profite pour indiquer que la réponse est NON. Outre la version Photoshop pour iPad est une version tronquée qui n'a pas (encore) récupéré toutes les fonctions de la version desktop (pas de lasso magnétique, de distorsion, remplissage content-aware, beaucoup de filtres manquants – liquéfier etc), au point qu'on a  vraiment l'impression d'un autre soft, Indesign n'existe tout simplement pas sur iPad. Illustrator est beaucoup plus proche de la version Desktop mais nettement plus confortable avec un clavier pour utiliser les raccourcis. Reste aussi le problème de travailler avec des ressources dans le Creative Cloud : faut pas avoir à travailler avec des ressources trop volumineuse. Et la cela n'a rien à voir avec les différence iPad, iPad Air, iPad Pro.
Si un doute persistait, Adobe Comp est une appli de prototypage et n'a aucune vocation à remplacer Indesign.


----------



## joelara (18 Mai 2021)

Bonjour,
J’ai un iMac mid 2011 avec Sierra.
J’ai une version de photoshop 2019 qui fonctionne
J’envisage d’acheter un iPad.
Peut on copier le logiciel et qu’il fonctionne sur un ipad ?
Merci pour votre réponse.


----------



## Gwen (18 Mai 2021)

Non, ce n'est pas le même système d'exploitation. Il faut avoir un abonnement a la Creative Cloude pour avoir Photoshop sur iPad et encore, c'est une version super light.

Des alternatives existent   : Pixelmator ou Affinity Photo.


----------



## joelara (18 Mai 2021)

Merci Gwen,
Est il possible d'avoir à l'essai une version française de Pixelmator sous Sierra ?
Ou peut on la télécharger ? Si cela me convient je l'acheterai pour l'imac et l'ipad quand je l'aurai.


----------



## Gwen (18 Mai 2021)

Pixelmator ne fonctionne qu'a partir de Mojave. 

Je ne vois pas sur leur site où il est possible d'acheter une ancienne version du logiciel. Dommage.


----------



## Diaoulic (19 Mai 2021)

Collinot a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> Avez vous trouvé une réponse à cette question ? Il semblerait que ce soit possible uniquement avec l’iPad pro.


désolé pas vu ce post,
pour répondre si ça peut aider, l'Ipad air 4 se comporte très bien avec les deux applis PS et LRC(allégés pour ipad OS) pour de l'occasionnel, je m'en sers en vaccance ou WE pour traiter mes fichiers RAW. Maintenant si c'est pour du gros volume, je doute que se soit la meilleure solution


----------



## joelara (20 Mai 2021)

Bonjour,
Peut on quand même avoir photoshop complet (la version ordi) sur un ipad ?
Et pas la version light.


----------



## Gwen (20 Mai 2021)

Non, ce sont deux versions distinctes qui fonctionnent chacunes sur un environnement bien précis.


----------



## joelara (20 Mai 2021)

Bonjour Gwen,
Alors je me renseigne, dans Pixelmator sur ipad je pourrais travailler avec la plume pour détourer une photo. Comme dans Photoshop ??


----------



## joelara (20 Mai 2021)

Y a t'il toujours l'outil plume pour détourer dans la version photoshop pour ipad ??


----------



## joelara (20 Mai 2021)

joelara a dit:


> Bonjour Gwen,
> Alors je me renseigne, dans Pixelmator sur ipad je pourrais travailler avec la plume pour détourer une photo. Comme dans Photoshop ??


Encore une chose : si je veux acheter un ipad faut il mieux acheter PixelmatorPRO ou la version Pixelmator pour Ipad ?
Je ne connais pas !!


----------



## joelara (21 Mai 2021)

Comme je n'ai pas toujours je relance :
Est il possible de détourer un objet avec la plume dans Pixelmator et d'avoir un masque comme dans photoshop ?
Ceci sur un ipad 8 ?
Merci pour votre réponse


----------



## Chris K (21 Mai 2021)

Il n’y pas d’outil Plume ni dans Photoshop pour iPad ni dans Pixelmator pour iPad.
Par contre il existe dans Affinity Photo pour iPad. Quant à savoir si Affinity Photo est adapté à l’iPad 8 ça j’en sais rien.


----------



## joelara (22 Mai 2021)

Bonjour comment fait on pour detourer un objet dans Pixelmator si il n'y a pas de plume ?
2e question : est il possible avec l'abonnement Adobe d'avoir une version complete (ordi) de photoshop et pas light sur ipad ?


----------



## Chris K (22 Mai 2021)

joelara a dit:


> Bonjour comment fait on pour detourer un objet dans Pixelmator si il n'y a pas de plume ?



On fait pas. On utilise un outil de « retouche » d’image et non un outil de développement photo.



joelara a dit:


> 2e question : est il possible avec l'abonnement Adobe d'avoir une version complete (ordi) de photoshop et pas light sur ipad ?


@gwen a déjà répondu à cette question il me semble, voir un peu plus haut.


----------



## joelara (22 Mai 2021)

Chris K a dit:


> On fait pas. On utilise un outil de « retouche » d’image et non un outil de développement photo.
> 
> 
> @gwen a déjà répondu à cette question il me semble, voir un peu plus haut.


Bonjour Chris K
Comment fait tu dans Pixelmator pour détourer un objet et faire un masque de fusion ?
J'aimerais savoir avant d'acheter Pixelmator


----------



## Chris K (22 Mai 2021)

joelara a dit:


> Bonjour Chris K
> Comment fait tu dans Pixelmator pour détourer un objet et faire un masque de fusion ?
> J'aimerais savoir avant d'acheter Pixelmator



Ben… tu utilises soit les outils de sélection soit l‘effacement au pinceau pour faire apparaître les éléments du masque inférieur.


----------



## joelara (23 Mai 2021)

joelara a dit:


> Encore une chose : si je veux acheter un ipad faut il mieux acheter PixelmatorPRO ou la version Pixelmator pour Ipad ?
> Je ne connais pas !!


Bonjour, un petit conseil avant achat :
Pixelmator PRO ou Pixelmator photo sur ipad ?
Ceci pour detourer les photos et les retoucher.
dites moi


----------



## Chris K (23 Mai 2021)

joelara a dit:


> Bonjour, un petit conseil avant achat :
> Pixelmator PRO ou Pixelmator photo sur ipad ?
> Ceci pour detourer les photos et les retoucher.
> dites moi



Pixelmator fournit trois logiciels :

Pixelmator Pro ne s’utilise que sur un Mac. Tu peux l’essayer gratuitement pendant 15 jours : https://www.pixelmator.com/pro/tech-specs/
Pixelmator (tout court) c’est de la création et retouche d’image pour iPad : https://www.pixelmator.com/ios/tech-specs/
Pixelmator Photo pour iPad c’est pour le développement de photos : https://www.pixelmator.com/photo/
Voir leur site internet.


----------



## joelara (23 Mai 2021)

Chris K a dit:


> Pixelmator fournit trois logiciels :
> 
> Pixelmator Pro ne s’utilise que sur un Mac. Tu peux l’essayer gratuitement pendant 15 jours : https://www.pixelmator.com/pro/tech-specs/
> Pixelmator (tout court) c’est de la création et retouche d’image pour iPad : https://www.pixelmator.com/ios/tech-specs/
> ...


Merci pour ton aide Chris K:
Pour l'ipad que me conseilles tu : Ipad 8 ou Ipad Air ?
Pour la retouche et création photo


----------



## Gwen (23 Mai 2021)

As tu pensé à plutôt acquérir Affinity Photo car tu peux faire du détourage assez puissant avec ce dernier alors que sur Pixelmator c’est plus basic ?
Ensuite, le détourage ne se fait pas à la plume mais avec une sélection que tu affines.


----------



## Chris K (23 Mai 2021)

gwen a dit:


> As tu pensé à plutôt acquérir Affinity Photo car tu peux faire du détourage assez puissant avec ce dernier alors que sur Pixelmator c’est plus basic ?
> Ensuite, le détourage ne se fait pas à la plume mais avec une sélection que tu affines.



Cela va dépendre de ses compétences en la matière… s’il est adepte de Photoshop, Affinity Photo lui conviendra.
Sinon… ça va être chaud.

Pour le détourage… c’est bien ce que j’ai tenté de lui expliquer…


----------



## Chris K (23 Mai 2021)

joelara a dit:


> Merci pour ton aide Chris K:
> Pour l'ipad que me conseilles tu : Ipad 8 ou Ipad Air ?
> Pour la retouche et création photo



Moi je choisirai l’iPad Air.


----------



## joelara (23 Mai 2021)

Chris K a dit:


> Cela va dépendre de ses compétences en la matière… s’il est adepte de Photoshop, Affinity Photo lui conviendra.
> Sinon… ça va être chaud.
> 
> Pour le détourage… c’est bien ce que j’ai tenté de lui expliquer…


Ayant travailler sur photoshop avant et avec la plume plus masque de fusion tu moins pour certains objets a bord lisse. je n'ai jamais eu de problème a ce moment-ci. Il travaillait ainsi en photogravure. Maintenant j'ai essayé Affinity et je n'arrive pas à trouver le moyen en faisant un tracé à la plume a en faire une sélection. J'ai télécharger la version d'essai et je n'arrive pas !! Je doit etre nul !!


----------



## Gwen (23 Mai 2021)

Nul, je n’emploierais pas ce mot là. C’est un logiciel différent et à l’organisation également différente. Il faut apprendre à s’en servir comme tout nouveau logiciel. Affinity photos sur Mac  et sur iPad sont assez différents de Photoshop tout en permettant quasiment la même chose.

Pixelmator sur Mac est plus proche de Photoshop mais pas les versions iPad bien moins complet. Mais j’utilise beaucoup pixelmator sur mon iPhone alors que sur l’iPad et le Mac j’utilise plutôt la suite affinity.

Sur le site d’Affinity tu as pleins de tutoriel vidéo au besoin. Ils sont en anglais mais l’option sous-titres en français est disponible.


----------



## joelara (24 Mai 2021)

Chris K a dit:


> Pixelmator fournit trois logiciels :
> 
> Pixelmator Pro ne s’utilise que sur un Mac. Tu peux l’essayer gratuitement pendant 15 jours : https://www.pixelmator.com/pro/tech-specs/
> Pixelmator (tout court) c’est de la création et retouche d’image pour iPad : https://www.pixelmator.com/ios/tech-specs/
> ...


Bonjour,
Existe t'il un livre d'apprentissage de Pixelmator ?
Merci pour votre aide


----------



## joelara (24 Mai 2021)

gwen a dit:


> Nul, je n’emploierais pas ce mot là. C’est un logiciel différent et à l’organisation également différente. Il faut apprendre à s’en servir comme tout nouveau logiciel. Affinity photos sur max et sur iPad sont assez différents de Photoshop tout en permettant quasiment la même chose.
> 
> Pixelmator sur Mac est plus proche de Photoshop mais pas les versions iPad bien moins complet. Mais j’utilise beaucoup pixelmator sur mon iPhone alors que sur l’iPad et le Mac j’utilise plutôt la suite affinity.
> 
> Sur le site d’Affinity tu as pleins de tutoriel vidéo au besoin. Ils sont en anglais mais l’option sous-titres en français est disponible.


Merci Gwen,
As tu une référence pour livre d'apprentissage d'Affinity sur ipad ?
Je n'y connais absolument rien a part mon expérience sur photoshop anciennement


----------

